# Bareback advice



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I have one and I love it! Just a pad with a little nylon handle. Personally I don't cinch it as tight as I would a saddle. It's tight enough that I can tug on it a bit and it doesn't slide right over, but more than anything it's to prevent any kind of chafing. If you're accustomed to riding bareback you know how to mount without stirrups and you don't have to worry about it sliding when you mount. I cheat,lol, I use a mounting block whenever possible, I just feel it's better for his back AND my wonky knees


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

My horse is completely PETRIFIED of bare back pads. He thinks they will gobble him up and spit him out. I think they should be tightened up just like a saddle. But IDK.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Stirrups are not safe to use with a bareback pad... as soon as you lean too much of your weight into one of them, you'll slide right off to the side and fall (NOT fun >_<). I have a treeless saddle which is essentially a super fancy bareback pad... I use it with a specially designed pad and girth, however I can still slide if I'm not careful about riding in a balanced manner. The best way to avoid trouble is to ride without stirrups. Also, some bareback pads have D-rings positioned for the attachment of a breast collar which can help prevent some (but not all) slipping and sliding.

Also, depending on the style of the pad... it probably will not serve the intended role of preventing any back soreness. As far as I can tell, basic bareback pads are really only good for preventing oneself from getting hairy/dirty and providing perhaps a smidge more grip than the horse hair.

If you want a bareback pad to prevent soreness (and which has D-rings for the breast collar), I would look into the Skito pads like this: Wind Rider Tack - Endurance and Trail Tack Supply

You get what you pay for, and when it comes down to it... a Skito bareback pad is still cheaper than the vast majority of saddles.


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

The one I bought is similar to the skito one. I paid over $200 for it so it should be a high quality one and has lots of padding. Unfortunately I bought it directly off the stand and couldn't find the brand name on it last night when I looked at it so I cant post a direct example but I will look at it again later on today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

In that case, you're probably pretty well off... but from a safety perspective, don't use the stirrups and attach a breastcollar if possible.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought one for my TB mare. I do the girth up just enough so it will not slide when I ride. I also put my English saddle pad under it.


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

The bareback pads r not like a saddle they wont help you hold on but i use them anyway


----------

